# www/linux-c6-flashplugin11 problem



## YuryG (Sep 10, 2016)

Recently I've noticed that Flash is not working in Firefox. I've tried to rebuild it and after `nspluginwrapper -v -a -i` I get these errors: 
	
	



```
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF file OS ABI invalid
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF file OS ABI invalid
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-c6-flashplugin
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-c6-flashplugin
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-c6-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: ELF file OS ABI invalid
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-c6-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: ELF file OS ABI invalid
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-firefox
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-firefox
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-firefox/libflashplayer.so: ELF file OS ABI invalid
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-firefox/libflashplayer.so: ELF file OS ABI invalid
Auto-install plugins from /home/yury/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /home/yury/.mozilla/plugins
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /home/yury/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF file OS ABI invalid
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /home/yury/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF file OS ABI invalid
```
What's wrong?

FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE amd64


----------



## talsamon (Sep 10, 2016)

Got the same error message.
but it works if I use `nspluginwrapper -v -a -u`.
This seems a bug, and needs a PR.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 10, 2016)

.=>
PR 212564
.


----------



## YuryG (Sep 10, 2016)

I wouldn't rebuild it if not after upgrading www/firefox it stopped working. At first `nspluginwrapper -v -a -u` said it has nothing new, so Flash still not worked in the browser. So, I deleted it with `nspluginwrapper -v -r ...`. After that, trying to reinstall, I got the error mentioned in my first post of this thread.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 10, 2016)

You are right. I not seeing flashplugin in the plugin tab.
I have "CC'd" firefox maintainer.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 10, 2016)

Don't know if it's related to this bug Firefox is dropping support for Flash plugins around next month.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 10, 2016)

Will be good. One annoying thing went away.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 10, 2016)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Don't know if it's related to this bug Firefox is dropping support for Flash plugins around next month.


They are dropping support for _some_ Flash stuff.  The list is actually pretty short so far (Github link courtesy of Tim Moore): https://github.com/mozilla-services/shavar-plugin-blocklist.

With Firefox 49 and the current linux-c6-flashplugin-11.2r202.632_2, Flash does not seem to work at all here.  I don't know why.


----------



## YuryG (Sep 11, 2016)

talsamon said:


> Will be good. One annoying thing went away.


Well, that "annoying thing" has been called "to be dead" many times already (at least for 10 years it happening). But still too many web resources not humbly require it. And if we wouldn't be able to use them… bad for us too. (And BTW, I mentioned it on this forum somewhere earlier, for some unknown reason, Firefox on my oldy Celeron Windows laptop could more or less tolerably play YouTube videos only with Flash plugin, native HTML5 is much slower.)


----------



## fernandel (Sep 11, 2016)

The same on my Firefox 49 and looks like that I need setup again for pdf because didn't open a site and I need to save it.


----------



## YuryG (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm O.K. with pdfs. Opens in the browser.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 11, 2016)

Seems fixed with this commit:
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=421821


----------

